# European carving class



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Alexander Grabovetskiy, winner of numerous international competitions and named "the world's best carver", is teaching a 5 day class at the Maine Coast Workshop, located in the seaside resort of Camden, Maine.
The class is open to beginners as well as seasoned carvers. Alex's teaching style and the small class size allows close personal attention to each student.
Here's the info that was sent to subscribers of the Maine Coast Workshop blog…...https://shoutout.wix.com/so/3dO7ygfuz?languageTag=en

Camden is known as "the jewel of the Maine Coast" and is a lovely family destination during the summer months. Conde Nast Traveller and other sources name Camden in the top 10 vacation destinations in the USA.

"Maine Coast Workshop": https://www.mainecoastworkshop.com/instructor-alexander-grabovetskiy

Let me know ASAP if you want to join us and we will hold a spot for you! Email: [email protected]


----------

